
Get an interview at LinkedIn by solving this puzzle - neilpomerleau
https://www.workatlinkedin.com/
======
aexaey
Is that really a legit website affiliated with LinkedIn? Smells fishy:

    
    
        $ whois workatlinkedin.com
        (...)
        Creation Date: 2015-12-28T20:13:00.00Z
        Reseller: NAMECHEAP.COM
        (...)
        Registrant Name: WHOISGUARD PROTECTED
    
        $ dig +short workatlinkedin.com \
        | xargs -L1 whois \
        | grep Organization: \
        | sort -u
        Organization:   CloudFlare, Inc. (CLOUD14)

~~~
DrScump
I doubt it, given that the logo is faked.

